# Boulder is HOT!



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

When we go to the Boulder mountain most times we drive right past the north side on our way to the cabin on the south side. This weekend the wife and I decided to spend all weekend at our favorite north side lakes. We could not have picked a better weekend. We hit 5 lakes from friday evening thru sunday afternoon, all lakes had fast action even for the wife who is a novice flyfisherwoman. Out of respect for other fisherman who have taken the time to learn the Boulder I will not name lake names.
Friday evening we tubed a drive to lake for Brook trout, action was fast for 8-12" brookies, I landed somewhere around 20 on everything from flies, panther martins, worms, and jakes. Kept 4 for dinner
Saturday morning we took a short steep hike into one of my favorite cutthroat lakes. Action was fast from 9am until we left at 12, brown sparkle wolley bugger was the lure of choice at this lake, largest cutt went around 18", lots 15-16"
Saturday afternoon found us at my favorite north side lake, it's a rough 3+ mile 4 wheeler ride to but well worth the ride, we hauled the tubes up and had 3 hours of non stop action, cutts and tigers from this lake, couple 18" cutts and 2-17" tigers were the big fish from this lake. I'm not to proud to admit it but a piece of worm with a splitshot pulled behind the tube just killed them at this lake. It's a beautiful lake unfortunately some morons the day before gutted and filleted a bunch of fish on the shore and made a stinky mess, there were at least 20 fish carcasses laying around.
Sunday morning found us in the same area at a different lake in search of big tigers, tossed big metal and rapalas from the tube most of the morning, landed 10 from this lake nothing huge couple that went 16-17" nothing under 12" all were really fat, mix of tigers and cutts.
Sunday afternoon we finished off the weekend at a drive to lake, both of us were pretty tired by this point so we left the tubes in the truck and soaked bait while we ate lunch. Put 3 rainbows, 3 brooks in the cooler to take home to smoke. 
This is a great time of year to be on the mountain, the cutthroat spawn is over and they are eating again and the brookies are eating like pigs.
I've got some pictures but can't figure out to download them small enough


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Way to go! Sounds like a fantastic trip. I would love to see some pictures. You may need to open up a photobucket account. I had the same problem until Nor-tah suggested it. It's free and it gives you the img code to put into here.

Thanks again for the report.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I also fished a few of the Boulder Mountain lakes last week. I did well on brookies at a lake at the end of a rough 2.5 mile 4x4 road on the northeast side. I caught 7 brookies between 12 and 15 inches. All were released including one that was trailing six feet of mono and two baited worm hooks. I'll bet he was glad to see me! I also fished a lake on the northwest side and caught 9 smaller rainbows using a wet fly and bubble on my spinning outfit. I should learn to always pack the fly rod and full fly assortment and my float tube. Nice trip, great weather and friendly campground host at Oak Creek Campground named Bob.
Mike


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bob's a good guy! I talked to him last year and he saved me about a three mile hike with a side road. Glad you guys are doing good up there!
Here are hockeys pics! Nice shots and pretty lakes!


----------

